# Compound cutting on the scroll saw



## FFscroller (Dec 15, 2013)

I could use some advice about compound cutting on the scroll saw. Last year (2012) I made some compound Christmas ornaments and they came out OK. This year I wanted to do some more and I can't seem to get them right. Last year I used Oak & Walnut. This year I wanted to use some scrap Pine I had laying around.

Does compound cutting work better on hardwoods vs softwoods?
Which size and type blades should I use? (I don't remember which ones I used last year - isn't getting old a bummer?)
I have used packing tape to wrap the project. Is this the best?
Fast or slow cutting speed? 
I'm using a Dewalt 788 saw. Could it be a problem with the saw that's not obvious?

You'd think I could remember what worked for me last year, but heck sometimes I don't even remember what I had for breakfast 

Any thoughts will be appreciated.

Fred (ffscroller)


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have done compound cutting on a DeWalt. ( I since got rid of it and have two Hegners). I suggest Flying Dutchman Polar #5 blades. Highest tension, slow speed and hardwood. Some pine and fir have wide spaced grain lines and this causes the blade to wander a bit when crossing them. I mostly made flowers, not ornaments. I had gin for breakfast….err…..or was that last night?


----------

